
The tale of the neuroscientists and the computer: why mechanistic theory matters - tdaltonc
http://journal.frontiersin.org/Journal/10.3389/fnins.2014.00349/full
======
tdaltonc
I don't think that the engineer in the story about the radio actually
understands the radio. He could reproduce an identical radio, but he doesn't
understand what's really necessary for a radio. He doesn't understand radio-
ness.

